# Normal dog temperature?



## Marnie (21 January 2010)

Just wondered if anyone can tell me normal dog temperature (in celcius and farenheit)?  I did google it, but the range was huge and I wasn't sure what was an accurate source!

The dog in question belongs to a friend and is an alsatian cross bitch who has 3 1/2 week old puppies (a mistake...).  She has seemed quite hot today, but it has been mild here and the pups are in a pen in a barn with a heat lamp and the owner thought she may just be too hot but wanted to check.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## star (21 January 2010)

about 38-39 - dont know F sorry.  above 39.5 and i'm concerned.  above 40 and very concerned.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 January 2010)

Averagely 38 to 38,5 degrees Celsius, the same as for cats. But some might have a little bit higher or lower normal temperature naturally, difficult to know when something might or might not already be going on. 



I'm worried by the fact that she has 3 ½ week old puppies, though then I am the worrying sort of dog owner, but it isn't unheard of that bitches that have whelped can get e.g. pyometra or liver problems.  

Hope everything is well.


Edited to add, according to a very good conversion internet site that hasn't failed me yet, 38 degrees Celsius = 100,40 degrees Fahrenheit and 38,5 degrees Celsius = 101,30 degrees Fahrenheit.  /eta.


----------

